# Condenser Water Repipe



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Fixin to wrap up this job this week. Been on it for 3 months. Two 12'' supply lines and one 16" suction line. In the ground is sch. 80 plastic and sch. 40 steel above ground. We ran 148' in the dirt and around 100' of steel in the power plant. Built catwalks to go over pipes. also ran 148' of 3'' make up water line in dirt and about 50 ft of 2'' inside to meter loop and bypass for the cooling tower.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Sweet looking work.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Dayem!
Work on that scale boggles my mind...
I'll just go back to rebuilding that toilet now....:whistling2:
I'm impressed by this big stuff!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks. didnt get any pics by the tower, they were boring straight runs about 30 ft and turned down with 90's bolted to butterfly valves


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It aint all that bad Redwood. I love running jobs like this. The pipe on the ground was easy, hanging 12" steel in the air in a already crowded ceiling was the tough part. Had three guys working 5 chain falls to make the lifts.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> It aint all that bad Redwood. I love running jobs like this. The pipe on the ground was easy, hanging 12" steel in the air in a already crowded ceiling was the tough part. Had three guys working 5 chain falls to make the lifts.


Probably more like rigging than plumbing.
But still way outta my league...:thumbup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I likey:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks good. Wish I could get my hands on some work like that.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Great looking work. I too wish I could get my hands on a job like that, but like Mr Redwood, it is way beyond me.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It turned into one hell of a job. We were suppose to bring the plastic up to the wall and turn up there, but after I dug up the world I found their 10" fire main, 8" domestic main, 4" gas main and 260v 3 phase conduit running power to the tower.


----------

